# Help with gps on the stock ep3



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

I've thrown this around and searched a bit over on xda and her but not really much for it. I've asked a few people but no response. I'd appreciate any help.
My GPS never locks, even after 13 - 24 minutes. I've tried changing the GPS.conf file and still nothing. GPS aids makes it a tad quicker but I want a lock before I get lost and over 15 minutes sucks. Um and that's all I tried. Any help guys?


----------



## ericgilchrist (Oct 7, 2011)

Try looking here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=825717


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

Nothing, that's not working and I know I'm rooted with busybox


----------



## xmoox (Sep 30, 2011)

Install gps test and under settings clear a agps then renew do this a couple of times. Just an idea it worked for me im running ep3 locks in 10-30


----------



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

can you guys try to copy this GPS file over the top of the original on located in System/etc......probably need Root explorer or something similar and back up the original one(GB only)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38672719/gps.conf


----------



## chiahead52 (Jun 23, 2011)

can you guys try to copy this GPS file over the top of the original on located in System/etc......probably need Root explorer or something similar and back up the original one(GB only)

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/38672719/gps.conf


----------



## ceredics (Sep 13, 2011)

Thats just going to make it go by geographic location right? If so I've tried it yesterday. Sorry lol my GPS is a ***** to me lol


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

The stock ROM the GPS was terrible. I got into flashing because I saw some posts about GC FE2.0 fixing their GPS problems and it fixed mine. However all of the GB ROMS I have tried so far the GPS is pathetic at best. I have tried Faster Fix, didn't help at all. Paid for and loaded GPS Dr, it helped a little, but again yesterday trying to leave the house, I had to reboot my phone to get the GPS to lock. I can tell when it only gets two sats and they flash and change positions on the GPS test screen.

Things I have done to make the GPS lock, turn off bluetooth, start GPS test so that it will get a lock, than re-start nav or maps. Running GPS Dr or Faster Fix hasn't really helped. Having used a lot of different GPS devices I'd have to say that it has to be a hardware problem as the highest reading I get on GPS test is in the 40's, almost always its in the 20's. Heck my Garmin RINO will lock in a cave and my Lowrance HDS will get to within 10' in the garage using the LGC 3000. My OG droid the GPS was flawless - what gives with the charge?


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

It's not a deal with the charge, it's a Samsung thing. The fascinate had terrible GPS too

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cruiserdude (Jun 23, 2011)

My GPS is pretty hit and miss too. Sometimes it'll take minutes to get a lock when I'm outside with a clear sky. And it nearly always takes a good while to get a lock inside, despite A-GPS. I also have some serious issues with data. It'll drop out entirely, switching data on/off, turning on wifi, re-selecting LTE/CDMA Auto mode, all that doesn't seem to do anything. Sometimes it won't even come back on after a restart, and I have to completely pull the battery. Yet other times it just comes back on its own after a few minutes. I can't for the life of me figure out a reliable way to force it to come back, just seems to do so when it pleases. And often when it'll drop to 3G and I try to cycle it to get back into 4G, it does the same thing and loses data entirely. I know its not the SIM, as I replaced it very recently, and activated it in a Revolution, not the Charge.

So either the EP3 radios are still broken and need more work, or its a hardware issue. But I guess its what should be expected, given that Verizon knows the current software is defective and we're still working with leaked test builds.


----------



## craigbob (Sep 4, 2011)

The only thing that works for me since I upgraded to Humble 4.0, is an app on the market called GPS Fix. I run it before I need to use GPS, and I get a lock in seconds and accuracy to about 15 ft. No where as good as my old BB or the LG Revo I had before the Charge, but sufficient for my needs.


----------



## rand4ll (Aug 20, 2011)

Gps aids always works for me. I use out with every rom install, get a fix on satellites in second every time


----------

